# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Mr-j2s-40b báo lỗi 37

## yeuthichcnc

Chào các bạn!
 Như tiêu đề, mình có cái Driver Mitshubishi MR-J2S-40B, cách đây vài tháng còn đang chạy tự nhiên hôm nay đem ra test run thì vừa mở nguồn lên thì báo lỗi 37 liền. Mình đã chép lại parameter rồi nhưng vẫn chưa khắc phục được. Có bạn nào biết giúp mình với. Cảm ơn các bạn

----------

